# New Build: Replacing an 8 year computer!



## rh535 (Nov 28, 2017)

*What is your intended use for this build? The more details the better.*
General use with some gaming mixed in. I would love to do VR in the future. I build a new computer about every 5 years or so, so I go bigger than I probably need knowing that I won't be doing it again for awhile.

*If gaming, what kind of performance are you looking for? (Screen resolution, framerate, game settings)*
Good 1080P with the option in the future of going a little bigger. Smooth framerate capable of VR in the future.

*What is your budget (ballpark is okay)?*
$1600 with Vega 56 Graphics card

*In what country are you purchasing your parts?*
USA

*Post a draft of your potential build here (specific parts please)*

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor  (Purchased For $250.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-D15 SE-AM4 140.2 CFM CPU Cooler  ($89.90 @ Amazon)
*Thermal Compound:* ARCTIC - MX4 4g Thermal Paste  ($4.39 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock - X370 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard  (Purchased For $150.00)
*Memory:* G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($203.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  (Purchased For $264.31)
*Storage:* Western Digital - Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Fractal Design - Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  (Purchased For $69.00)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($89.49 @ SuperBiiz) - *paid $58 after rebate on Newegg*
*Monitor:* Asus - VS239H-P 23.0" 1920x1080 Monitor  (Purchased For $0.00)
*Monitor:* HP - OMEN 32.0" 2560x1440 75Hz Monitor  (Purchased For $0.00)
*UPS:* CyberPower - CP1500PFCLCD UPS  (Purchased For $0.00)
*Total:* $1121.08
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-11-27 21:32 EST-0500_

*Provide any additional details you wish below.*
I got the motherboard at Micro Center for the $30 off combo deal with the CPU. If you think I should get a different motherboard don't hesitate to speak up. I'm also completely open to changing out nearly all the parts if better options are available.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2017)

Personally I would not use the cooler. Its allot of money for a cooler, I would go EVO 960 then  go GTX 1070ti. Maybe a better case. But that's me. Everything else is spot on

Wow you have been around a long time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

What are your current specs?


----------



## rh535 (Nov 28, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> What are your current specs?



Mobo: Asus P5W DH-Deluxe
CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 
GPU: EVGA GTX 750
Memory: 4Gb of 2GB random sticks
HD: 2 - WD Black 1TB


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

rh535 said:


> Mobo: Asus P5W DH-Deluxe
> CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
> GPU: EVGA GTX 750
> Memory: 4Gb of 2GB random sticks
> HD: 2 - WD Black 1TB



Yeah by the time you upgraded the cpu, ram, gpu on that current rig you could buy a oem system for the same price.

You are making a good decision on parts, you can always save some dough by grabbing a Lower model Ryzen 7 or Middle Model Ryzen 5 or Top Model Ryzen 3.
Your psu choice is great too considering the use of a Vega card.

So buy it already.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 28, 2017)

rh535 said:


> Mobo: Asus P5W DH-Deluxe
> CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
> GPU: EVGA GTX 750
> Memory: 4Gb of 2GB random sticks
> HD: 2 - WD Black 1TB




You can hit up ebay get a cheap quad core and max out the ram on that board to 8-16gb

Save mad money


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> You can hit up ebay get a cheap quad core and max out the ram on that board to 8-16gb
> 
> Save mad money



Yeah for a Kids system maybe or to tool around with lol.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 28, 2017)

Personally, i would change the CPU cooler to a liquid cooler, H115i if your case supports it.
for the GPU, as @Jetster suggested GTX 1070ti would be good as you have a 2560x1440 75Hz Monitor.


----------



## Caelestis (Nov 28, 2017)

As Jetster already suggested, I would buy a less expensive cooler. With Ryzen you won't get any temperature issues, even if you overclock to around 4Ghz. A D15 would be overkill in my opinion. A cooler for around $50 should be sufficient (e.g. Cryorig H5, Scythe Mugen 5, Thermalright Macho Rev. B. etc.)


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 28, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> As Jetster already suggested, I would buy a less expensive cooler. With Ryzen you won't get any temperature issues, even if you overclock to around 4Ghz. A D15 would be overkill in my opinion. A cooler for around $50 should be sufficient (e.g. Cryorig H5, Scythe Mugen 5, Thermalright Macho Rev. B. etc.)


Not true, if you push it to about 4.0 GHz, you need a good cooler.
I have a Ryzen 1700, currently OC'd to 3.6. i cant go above it without hitting some serious voltage and temps.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks good. Can save a bit of cash by going with a 650w psu.. plenty fine there with v56 and overclocking. 

Perhaps a 960 evo instead to save a bit of cash...

Id keep the cooler if you are pushing 4 ghz...you may be able to get away with less, but, depends on the sample. 

Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## rh535 (Nov 28, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Personally, i would change the CPU cooler to a liquid cooler, H115i if your case supports it.
> for the GPU, as @Jetster suggested GTX 1070ti would be good as you have a 2560x1440 75Hz Monitor.



I was looking on Newegg about the H115i and the pump failing. Is that an overblown issue? I've never done watercooling before, but not against an AIO.

I was thinking Vega 56 because of my Omen monitor which has FreeSync. Is that something that isn't worth it?


----------



## ASOT (Nov 28, 2017)

Get the 1700 and OC save some money,also u get the Wraith Led


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I was looking on Newegg about the H115i and the pump failing. Is that an overblown issue? I've never done watercooling before, but not against an AIO.
> 
> I was thinking Vega 56 because of my Omen monitor which has FreeSync. Is that something that isn't worth it?


might aswell utilize the function since you have it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2017)

Go with a D15S instead of the D15 for better clearance.  As for the price of Noctua, so what.  Headache free cooling for years and years and it will be the one part you could move on to your next build.  As @Caelestis mentioned above, you could drop down into the mid-range coolers.  The one I'd add to that list is the Scythe MUGEN Max.
That PSU was $58 at Newegg yesterday.  Now it's $65.
As with all RYZEN builds, make sure the RAM is on the motherboard's QVL list.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Go with a D15S instead of the D15 for better clearance.


^^ This! Or the U14S which is about $25 cheaper, a minimal difference on cooling performance, and no ram clearance issues at all. Note that most DDR4 ram modules are fairly tall so better to consider removing the clearance question altogether.

I'm using a U14S and a D14 on my Ryzen setups (see my System Specs) and have no temperature issues while running full load 24/7


----------



## rh535 (Nov 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Go with a D15S instead of the D15 for better clearance.  As for the price of Noctua, so what.  Headache free cooling for years and years and it will be the one part you could move on to your next build.  As @Caelestis mentioned above, you could drop down into the mid-range coolers.  The one I'd add to that list is the Scythe MUGEN Max.
> That PSU was $58 at Newegg yesterday.  Now it's $65.
> As with all RYZEN builds, make sure the RAM is on the motherboard's QVL list.



Does that cooler have a AM4 bracket? I made sure to pick the cooler that came with the AM4 bracket.


I grabbed that PSU last night for $58. Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2017)

rh535 said:


> Does that cooler have a AM4 bracket?


Oops.  I don't see that it does, nor that one will be made available.


----------



## Vario (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't see the point of nitpicking about the cooler, NHD15 or NHD15S will be usable for every other build he might make in the future too assuming Noctua sells the mounting hardware which they probably will.  Might as well get the best air cooler on the market.  Should last the next 100 years (besides the fans).  Nothing wrong with having an overkill aircooler anyway.  Even if your fan dies the thing will keep your chip cool enough because it is nice and big.

Vega 56 is a great option too, I think your build is fine as it is.  Should be a good machine.  If you flash the Vega 64 bios and undervolt it you will approach Vega 64/1080 performance for less money.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2017)

Vario said:


> assuming Noctua sells the mounting hardware which they probably will.


Noctua will send you the mounting kits for free- and their socket support is most likely the best out of all cooler manufacturers.

Case in point- Got the AM4 kits for the U14S and the D14 in about a week and all I needed was a picture of each cooler and the invoice for either the motherboard or the cpu*.
*they even accept pics of the mb or cpu as proof of ownership!


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 28, 2017)

First let me say as a HTC Vive owner and AMD GPU owner, DO NOT BUY that Vega56 for VR. Their VR support is shitty at best. You will be regretting your decision once you get a VR headset. For VR average frame rate is not everything, you need SMOOTH 90fps AND low response time.  Otherwise your VR sessions will turn into puke sessions when you play any demanding titles.



Get a 1080 at least for VR. 1080Ti is preferred.


As for cooler I say go with something smaller. RyZen are not terribly hot. Go with a slim cooler to get better RAM compatibility.

Arctic thermal paste is way overrated. The included Noctua NT-H1 paste is way better. If you really want high end you can get Thermal Grizzly kryonaut

Also if possible I would step up to 1440p monitor. Or a good 1080P IPS


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice work with the build. There are billion options. For the case about this money you could also check : Phanteks Eclipse P300 ( 10 bucks less or so than Meshfy). I would go less watts on the PSU ( 650 or so). And the CPU cooler as others mentioned. I am a big fan of top-flow CPU coolers. It's just so much stuff benefits : RAM, VRM heatsink, m.2 SSD ( if below CPU socket) and the top of the GPU, but that's just me


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 28, 2017)

The 56 fits your budget perfectly no reason to go for anything else unless you are willing to spend more. The 1440p monitor you chose also has Freesync. Variable refresh rate is a must have and if you'd chose the Nvidia route you'd have to pay so much more for that.

Undervolt and OC it and it'll be perfect.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 28, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> The 56 fits your budget perfectly no reason to go for anything else unless you are willing to spend more. The 1440p monitor you chose also has Freesync. Variable refresh rate is a must have and if you'd chose the Nvidia route you'd have to pay so much more for that.
> 
> Undervolt and OC it and it'll be perfect.



OP state VR, Vega would not be good for VR. Thus why recommending at least a 1080.

Also don't bother use the VRMark DX12 results to prove anything. Every VR title on market right now runs bad on AMD GPU due to poor optimization from both game developer and AMD.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 28, 2017)

xkm, can you show some benchmarks with latency and such or is what you are sharing your experience?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 28, 2017)

VR is still such a small thing , whatever issues one might encounter rely more on the fact that these technologies are still underdeveloped and not properly fleshed out. Not worth trading Freesync for supposedly better VR vs with an equivalent Nvidia card.

If OP does want to spend more let us hear him say that first.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

No sense on paying more when the 56 is a good working card.

The rig is well thought out.


----------



## rh535 (Nov 28, 2017)

I think I'm gonna stick with the Vega 56 because of my monitor being Freesync and not going with VR just yet (maybe never).

Thanks again everyone for all the replies and discussion.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> OP state VR, Vega would not be good for VR. Thus why recommending at least a 1080.
> 
> Also don't bother use the VRMark DX12 results to prove anything. Every VR title on market right now runs bad on AMD GPU due to poor optimization from both game developer and AMD.


Doubting you here, mine workes fine and a vega 56 is quite capable on modern APIs.

Also in general the support and performance of vega has occasionally been buggy but not much and it was sorted quickly and effectively , I have not gained much raw performance since day one in benches but new game's have improved dramatically over time and its vr capabilities aren't bad imho.

Good build ,in terms of what I might swap i wouldn't get the cooler or a 512 ssd as moving games is easy between disks and you can add a further 512 at a later point just for games leaving the 256 for the os , thats a pretty ideal consumer gaming situ.

With the now spare 180 ish notes i would get an EK 360  pre built cpu cooling kit as its bang on the balls best for  the money and also easily allows the waterblocking of the gpu at some future point , its aio ness makes it an easy first loop,. If you get this you can save a few quid n get the ryzen 1700 too as its marginal that X's worth.

Rest is all good


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> First let me say as a HTC Vive owner and AMD GPU owner, DO NOT BUY that Vega56 for VR. Their VR support is shitty at best. You will be regretting your decision once you get a VR headset. For VR average frame rate is not everything, you need SMOOTH 90fps AND low response time.  Otherwise your VR sessions will turn into puke sessions when you play any demanding titles.
> 
> Get a 1080 at least for VR. 1080Ti is preferred.


Im going to step off the line here for a minute and say why the hell not buy a Vega 56!! Do you own one, have you tested one?. no you don't and haven't, so why do you tell people don't buy Vega just because you feel butt hurt on a two year old card that has first generation HBM..

AKA butthurt= frustration so don't take it the wrong way 

I'm an Insider and I specifically asked  just for you about support and they have not given up on any support for your Fury X.. 

But I will tell you something, if you did have the Vega 56 you certainly would not be telling others don't waste your time on it.. my 56 can easily outperform a 1070, the ti and also compete with a 1080 when clocked up.. 

And when overclocked no I mean underclocked, no overclocked and undervolted lol.. I know what I have and I know what it's capable of doing and running at 1440 is a dream come true for me.. I'm not rich and can't afford a high-end 1080ti or a Titan Pascal but you know what? I have absolutely zero regrets on the purchase of a 56, actually I have two of them  I saved for the second one..

I see guys all the time on Twitch broadcasting VR with their 
vive on RX480's and they run buttery smooth. 

For the OP go for it, grab Vega 56, it's one hell of a good graphics card or buy a 1070ti either way both are a win. But if you're curious about hbcc and how it's going to work in the near future then definitely grab a Vega.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> xkm, can you show some benchmarks with latency and such or is what you are sharing your experience?



Sure @EarthDog . It is based on both review and my experience.

Pay attention to the frame time. That is the most important thing in VR. In frame time lower is better. High frame time and spikes in frame time can be picked up by eyes really fast. Depends on sensitivty level some people will feel dizzy really fast.

Source:
https://babeltechreviews.com/rx-vega-64-liquid-10-vr-games-vs-the-gtx-1080-gtx-1080-ti/3/


https://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/11/17/amd_nvidia_gpu_vr_performance_google_earth/1


Mind you, the charts below are for Vega64 AIO edition. So the Vega56 Air edition will definitely be worse.













































You can also go to Reddit/Vive to ask around. AMD GPU is generally not recommended for any serious VR usage.



EDIT: Did not see OP thinking of not going VR.

If you are not going for VR then Vega56 is good. It should be perfectly fine for any 1080P game you play on monitor.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Sure @EarthDog . It is based on both review and my experience.
> 
> Pay attention to the frame time. That is the most important thing in VR. In frame time lower is better. High frame time and spikes in frame time can be picked up by eyes really fast. Depends on sensitivty level some people will feel dizzy really fast.
> 
> ...


Please don't turn all threads into pissing contests , some yeah ,but not all ,this Op doesn't need ten pages of crap ,its fine to disagree you know.


----------



## HTC (Nov 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> Noctua will send you the mounting kits for free- and *their socket support is most likely the best out of all cooler manufacturers*.
> 
> Case in point- Got the AM4 kits for the U14S and the D14 in about a week and all I needed was a picture of each cooler and the invoice for either the motherboard or the cpu*.
> **they even accept pics of the mb or cpu as proof of ownership!*



Indeed: i did this myself.

Just be careful if you use the stock paste that comes with the stock cooler (if you use it before the Noctua cooler) to avoid this kind of potential problems: nearly had a heart attack with that one!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> OP state VR, Vega would not be good for VR. Thus why recommending at least a 1080.
> 
> Also don't bother use the VRMark DX12 results to prove anything. Every VR title on market right now runs bad on AMD GPU due to poor optimization from both game developer and AMD.



He made his decision, he has a freesync monitor, enough said.

I'm going for a monitor either with freesync or without but certainly not going for gsync.



rh535 said:


> I think I'm gonna stick with the Vega 56 because of my monitor being Freesync and not going with VR just yet (maybe never).
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the replies and discussion.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

natr0n said:


> You can hit up ebay get a cheap quad core



Really a Quad core?

Most of the people are moving to 6 cores or more.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 29, 2017)

My 2nd rig destroy any game along with GTX 1080Ti/6600K at 1080p or 1440p


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

and that means?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> My 2nd rig destroy any game along with GTX 1080Ti/6600K at 1080p or 1440p



Good for you...


----------



## ASOT (Nov 29, 2017)

Means is 4c/4th


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Means is 4c/4th



In this case it's not your CPU what it's destroying but your GPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2017)

LOL, love to decipher the meaning behind ASOT's posts...

... I bet the next one insulting me will be clear, however.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Means is 4c/4th



In a few years a 4 cores CPU will be let's say like a Xeon old Gen, not many people wants a 4 cores Xeon but a 6 CORES one.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 29, 2017)

No need Earthdog ))) .. no woory about that 8700 can play minecraft well then knoxx29


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2017)

Might as well get a 6 or 8 core now.   That will be the new future.  Games such as GTA V already take advantage of it.  Now is finally the time for more cores.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I think I'm gonna stick with the Vega 56 because of my monitor being Freesync and not going with VR just yet (maybe never).
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the replies and discussion.



Looks like the OP is set for now- please take any discussions that are not addressing one of his questions to another thread


----------



## rh535 (Dec 1, 2017)

I’ve got nearly everything except for the GPU. It looks like I won't be able to get a Vega 56 for weeks if not more than a month. Should I just get a 1070 and call it a day? Does having Freesync make a big difference?


----------



## commission3r (Dec 1, 2017)

with a 1070 if you tweak the graphical settings fps should remain in the 60 on all games


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I’ve got nearly everything except for the GPU. It looks like I won't be able to get a Vega 56 for weeks if not more than a month. Should I just get a 1070 and call it a day? Does having Freesync make a big difference?



yes it helps, why waste a function that helps give an edge?


----------



## rh535 (Dec 1, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> yes it helps, why waste a function that helps give an edge?



I would prefer to use the function, but I would like not to wait a couple months for a card to be available…..Tough decisions. I guess I’ll wait it out and use EVGA GTX 750 until I can buy a Vega GPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I would prefer to use the function, but I would like not to wait a couple months for a card to be available…..Tough decisions. I guess I’ll wait it out and use EVGA GTX 750 until I can buy a Vega GPU.



Good move


----------



## HTC (Dec 1, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I would prefer to use the function, but I would like not to wait a couple months for a card to be available…..Tough decisions. I guess *I’ll wait it out and use EVGA GTX 750 until* I can buy a Vega GPU.



You're gonna buy that one until the card you want is available? Why not just use your current one (system specs)? Sure: it's quite outdated but, for just waiting it out, it should suffice, no?

Unless ofc you already have access to that EVGA card, in which case, go for it: way better then your current card!


----------



## rh535 (Dec 1, 2017)

HTC said:


> You're gonna buy that one until the card you want is available? Why not just use your current one (system specs)? Sure: it's quite outdated but, for just waiting it out, it should suffice, no?
> 
> Unless ofc you already have access to that EVGA card, in which case, go for it: way better then your current card!



So sorry about not updating my specs in my bio. Doing that now. I already own that EVGA card. 

My current specs

Mobo: Asus P5W DH-Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 
GPU: EVGA GTX 750
Memory: 4Gb of 2GB random sticks
HD: 2 - WD Black 1TB


----------



## HTC (Dec 1, 2017)

rh535 said:


> So sorry about not updating my specs in my bio. Doing that now. I already own that EVGA card.
> 
> My current specs
> 
> ...



That card should hold you nicely until you manage to get the card you want.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2017)

rh535 said:


> Does that cooler have a AM4 bracket?


You can get one: http://www.scytheus.com/News/am4-compatibility/
Also, their new cooler looks great: https://www.techpowerup.com/239392/scythe-silently-introduces-the-sengokubune-tower-cooler


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2017)

@rh535 - The *Scythe Mugen 5 Rev B* supports AM4 out of the box:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076HXMFQP/?tag=tec06d-20

We used one on the last *Kreij Memorial* build and I highly recommend taking a look at it- great cooler!

Pics here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...how-your-support.202061/page-109#post-3736682

And review here:

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8320/scythe-mugen-5-rev-cpu-cooler-review/index.html


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

I went with the Noctua - NH-D15 and I'm getting higher temps just in bios than I think i should. The cpu temp hovers around 50*c just in the bios. I haven't installed windows yet, so that's the only reading I can get.

I have the mobo just on top of the box to check everything out before putting it in the case. No fans on it besides the two heatsink fans.

Is 50*c in bios normal for this cpu/heatsink combo?


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

rh535 said:


> Is 50*c in bios normal for this cpu/heatsink combo?


Depends on what your fans are set to run at. iirc the default setting for the fans was quiet mode (don't remember the exact name atm) on my X370 Taichi. Set them to performance/full speed, reboot, and check temps again


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2017)

bios isn't exactly idle either when in the bios the chip idles at the highest performance state


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> Depends on what your fans are set to run at. iirc the default setting for the fans was quiet mode (don't remember the exact name atm) on my X370 Taichi. Set them to performance/full speed, reboot, and check temps again



After 15 mins with the fan around 1500 rpm (full speed) it read 49*C. I should say the temp before would hit around 52*C.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2017)

Did you take the plastic film off of the bottom of the heatsink?


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you take the plastic film off of the bottom of the heatsink?



I don't remember any. I took of the plastic cover. I also was getting these temps before and took it off and re did the thermal compound after cleaning it with Artic cleaner


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

rh535 said:


> After 15 mins with the fan around 1500 rpm (full speed) it read 49*C. I should say the temp before would hit around 52*C.


Ok then refer to @OneMoar's comment- BIOS idle and OS idle aren't the necessarily the same. Install your OS and check temps once you're up and running.

Do you have the latest BIOS installed on your board?


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> Ok then refer to @OneMoar's comment- BIOS idle and OS idle aren't the necessarily the same. Install your OS and check temps once you're up and running.
> 
> Do you have the latest BIOS installed on your board?



Will do!

Yes (on having the most up to date bios)


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

I think these temps look much better. I installed Windows 10 and immediately installed the ASRock monitoring program. Temps were around 29*C. I then ran AIDA64 and did a stability test. The hottest it got was 39*C. I have posted a screenshot of the test. I ran it for 30 mins. The fans were placed in full speed in the bios before the test were run.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I think these temps look much better. I installed Windows 10 and immediately installed the ASRock monitoring program. Temps were around 29*C. I then ran AIDA64 and did a stability test. The hottest it got was 39*C. I have posted a screenshot of the test. I ran it for 30 mins. The fans were placed in full speed in the bios before the test were run.


Looks like you're good to go then. If you're running stock clocks then check the frequency at full load- if temps are good the XFR boost will kick in and it will run all cores at the XFR frequency (+100Mhz for a 1700X iirc)


----------



## rh535 (Dec 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> Looks like you're good to go then. If you're running stock clocks then check the frequency at full load- if temps are good the XFR boost will kick in and it will run all cores at the XFR frequency (+100Mhz for a 1700X iirc)



I am running stock. How could I see if this occurs?


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I am running stock. How could I see if this occurs?


Hardware Monitor or cpuz while running a cpu benchmark should  show  it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2017)

@rh535 
So what final parts did you go with?


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 11, 2017)

The $37 Sythe Mugen Max and the Scythe Fuma both top or match, dpeending on test, Noctua's and Cryorig's flagships ... as well as just about any CLC except the Cryroig A80.


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2017)

rh535 said:


> I went with the Noctua - NH-D15 and I'm getting higher temps just in bios than I think i should. The cpu temp hovers around 50*c just in the bios. I haven't installed windows yet, so that's the only reading I can get.
> 
> I have the mobo just on top of the box to check everything out before putting it in the case. No fans on it besides the two heatsink fans.
> 
> Is 50*c in bios normal for this cpu/heatsink combo?



Something would have to be seriously wrong @ stock for you to be getting high temps while using a cooler such as this: perhaps bad contact between the chip and the cooler, or something along those lines.

I'd imagine you could go fanless if you underclock the chip.



OneMoar said:


> bios isn't exactly idle either when in the bios the chip idles at the highest performance state



This i didn't know: learn something everyday!



rh535 said:


> I think these temps look much better. I installed Windows 10 and immediately installed the ASRock monitoring program. Temps were around 29*C. I then ran AIDA64 and did a stability test. *The hottest it got was 39*C. I have posted a screenshot of the test. I ran it for 30 mins.* The fans were placed in full speed in the bios before the test were run.
> View attachment 94645



Those are some very nice temps. Now you can adjust the fan's speed to achieve the noise you want (or lack of it, to be more precise), @ the cost of a bit higher temps.


----------

